# Biased Against Fat People



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 3, 2011)

I really try to ignore people and their stupid ways, but when I went on my tweet deck today to check out my Twitter and saw the top trending topic...my heart sank. Not only the topic, I guess, but the things people were/are saying. I am so sick of the stereotypes pushed onto fat people. 

BTW, the trending topic is: #fatpeoplenightmares


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 3, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> I really try to ignore people and their stupid ways, but when I went on my tweet deck today to check out my Twitter and saw the top trending topic...my heart sank. Not only the topic, I guess, but the things people were/are saying. I am so sick of the stereotypes pushed onto fat people.
> 
> BTW, the trending topic is: #fatpeoplenightmares



I can imagine the kind of lame repetetive shit people would have posted on that!

Stereotypes in general sucks, whether they're about fat people or coloured people or whatever.

If I was where you are I'd invite you out for a drink and we could vent about it together!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nightmares are what people are afraid of.

Its human history to be afraid of what they don't understand. Its unfortunate but that's what Heather's seminars, size acceptance movies and blogs around the world are for. The more awareness that's raised to combat negative stereotypes, the more acceptance there will be.


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 3, 2011)

There's all kinds of nasty stuff floating around online targeting pretty much anything and everything you can think of. I try to ignore the stupidity, but I understand sometimes it can be hard to where it makes your blood boil and you just need to vent.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 3, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> There's all kinds of nasty stuff floating around online targeting pretty much anything and everything you can think of. I try to ignore the stupidity, but I understand sometimes it can be hard to where it makes your blood boil and you just need to vent.



It's hard to ignore stupidity when it saturates the world.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 3, 2011)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> It's hard to ignore stupidity when it saturates the world.



it doesn't saturate the ENTIRE world though. life consists of choices--what you choose to fill it with. there is lots of fat love around. maybe sometimes we need to ask why we aren't choosing that to focus on.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 3, 2011)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> It's hard to ignore stupidity when it saturates the world.





superodalisque said:


> it doesn't saturate the ENTIRE world though. .




Absolutely! There is remarkably little stupidity in, for example, Antarctica.
Penguins are refreshingly free of bias. :happy:


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 3, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> I really try to ignore people and their stupid ways, but when I went on my tweet deck today to check out my Twitter and saw the top trending topic...my heart sank. Not only the topic, I guess, but the things people were/are saying. I am so sick of the stereotypes pushed onto fat people.
> 
> BTW, the trending topic is: #fatpeoplenightmares



The increasingly common and open examples of this is part of why I believe for the most part the size acceptance movement is preaching to the choir.

Things like that are also why I will not have anything to do with FaceBook, Twitter, etc...they all are like a cyber 7th grade lunch room. There isn't enough good there to make it worth dealing with the crap.

Yes, I am an old curmudgeon


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 3, 2011)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> I can imagine the kind of lame repetetive shit people would have posted on that!
> 
> Stereotypes in general sucks, whether they're about fat people or coloured people or whatever.
> 
> If I was where you are I'd invite you out for a drink and we could vent about it together!



That sounds good...I could use a drink right now....and a good vent session!


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 3, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> it doesn't saturate the ENTIRE world though. life consists of choices--what you choose to fill it with. there is lots of fat love around. maybe sometimes we need to ask why we aren't choosing that to focus on.



I wasn't focusing on it, but when something is RIGHT there "in your face" so to speak, you can't help but wonder WHY people are like that. For the most part I DO ignore this kind of crap, but today it just hit me the wrong way...

Sometimes we all need to vent about things.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 3, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Absolutely! There is remarkably little stupidity in, for example, Antarctica.
> Penguins are refreshingly free of bias. :happy:



I happen to love penguins haha!


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 3, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> The increasingly common and open examples of this is part of why I believe for the most part the size acceptance movement is preaching to the choir.
> 
> Things like that are also why I will not have anything to do with FaceBook, Twitter, etc...they all are like a cyber 7th grade lunch room. There isn't enough good there to make it worth dealing with the crap.
> 
> Yes, I am an old curmudgeon



I don't go to Twitter often, but did today to "check in". Kinda sorry I did.


----------



## penguin (Jul 3, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Penguins are refreshingly free of bias. :happy:





cinnamongirlky said:


> I happen to love penguins haha!



*Ahem* 

Plenty of penguin lovin' to be had here. Just sayin'.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 3, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> I wasn't focusing on it, but when something is RIGHT there "in your face" so to speak, you can't help but wonder WHY people are like that. For the most part I DO ignore this kind of crap, but today it just hit me the wrong way...
> 
> Sometimes we all need to vent about things.



of course. that's perfectly fine. i was just responding to one of the following posts that basically said the whole world is that way. its good to be pissed off if something is messed up. nobody deserves that bs.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 3, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> of course. that's perfectly fine. i was just responding to one of the following posts that basically said the whole world is that way. its good to be pissed off if something is messed up. nobody deserves that bs.



Yeah...I TRY not to think that the whole world is messed up. Most days (the majority of days) I do pretty good. Then I see stuff like the twitter trend or how another child has died of abuse and it hits me that some people aren't good. 

For the most part, I remain optimistic!


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 3, 2011)

penguin said:


> *Ahem*
> 
> Plenty of penguin lovin' to be had here. Just sayin'.



HAHA! I need some penguin lovin', I think! :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 4, 2011)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> I can imagine the kind of lame repetetive shit people would have posted on that!
> 
> Stereotypes in general sucks, whether they're about fat people or coloured people or whatever.
> 
> If I was where you are I'd invite you out for a drink and we could vent about it together!



i agree i HATE stereotypes.my freind(before he knew i was black)was all like yeah i have no problem your black but like it's messed up how black people steal and stuff but i know your not like that.um,exxcuse me? not all black people steal,stealing has more to do with the person,not the race.i seriously wanted to slap him hard.:doh: stereotype and racism sucks and is not right,i hate it.he also thinks im not active cause im big,i am pretty active for my size.


----------



## imfree (Jul 4, 2011)

penguin said:


> *Ahem*
> 
> Plenty of penguin lovin' to be had here. Just sayin'.



Here are a few guys to spread the Penguin Love with, just saying. Rumours have it, they like Fleetwood Mac. 

View attachment Penguins.jpg


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 4, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i agree i HATE stereotypes.my freind(before he knew i was black)was all like yeah i have no problem your black but like it's messed up how black people steal and stuff but i know your not like that.um,exxcuse me? not all black people steal,stealing has more to do with the person,not the race.i seriously wanted to slap him hard.:doh: stereotype and racism sucks and is not right,i hate it.he also thinks im not active cause im big,i am pretty active for my size.



Oh yeah I get the colour stereotypes too and the refugee ones to add to it (because of my Sri Lankan Tamil heritage), which is remarkably similar to the black stereotypes about stealing and crime etc.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 4, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> That sounds good...I could use a drink right now....and a good vent session!



Excellent!


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 4, 2011)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Oh yeah I get the colour stereotypes too and the refugee ones to add to it (because of my Sri Lankan Tamil heritage), which is remarkably similar to the black stereotypes about stealing and crime etc.



I don't believe in stereotyping ANYONE because of their color, size, religion, etc. We are all human beings, we all bleed the same color. I wish all intolerance, racism, hatred would just disappear, unfortunately it won't. I guess you can't have good without evil....balance and all.

I CAN, however control how I feel and the things I do and feel... :happy:


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 4, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> I don't believe in stereotyping ANYONE because of their color, size, religion, etc. We are all human beings, we all bleed the same color. I wish all intolerance, racism, hatred would just disappear, unfortunately it won't. I guess you can't have good without evil....balance and all.
> 
> I CAN, however control how I feel and the things I do and feel... :happy:




Yeah, this is exactly why I said the world is saturated with stupidity. Because no matter how many years, decades, even centuries pass... there are always people who manage to bring it into style again and again and so many governments and influential people who encourage it. It's also why I avoid saying "In this day and age...", because in this day and age there are just as many fucking annoying people as there were in the day and age of witch burnings, or trading Africans as slaves, or gassing Jews in camps, or gang raping Sri Lankan Tamil girls in the street in front of cheering mobs etc etc etc


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 4, 2011)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Yeah, this is exactly why I said the world is saturated with stupidity. Because no matter how many years, decades, even centuries pass... there are always people who manage to bring it into style again and again and so many governments and influential people who encourage it. It's also why I avoid saying "In this day and age...", because in this day and age there are just as many fucking annoying people as there were in the day and age of witch burnings, or trading Africans as slaves, or gassing Jews in camps, or gang raping Sri Lankan Tamil girls in the street in front of cheering mobs etc etc etc



I agree 100%....And sadly, it will never change. We just have to be the best WE can be and try to change things.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 4, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> I agree 100%....And sadly, it will never change. We just have to be the best WE can be and try to change things.



Definitely agreed!!


----------



## imfree (Jul 4, 2011)

All this discussion reminds me of this old, not too distantly-related song.

"Some men, you just can't reach..."


----------



## Super Fan (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes it is hard when super size people are being attacked for who they are, by these haters. These jerks do not just attack the super size people themselves but the people they date are given a hard time as well. Thank God we have our community of supporters here.


----------



## Jello404 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mehhh Im so over it its not even funny. I saw it and just rolled my eyes.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 5, 2011)

Super Fan said:


> Yes it is hard when super size people are being attacked for who they are, by these haters. These jerks do not just attack the super size people themselves but the people they date are given a hard time as well. Thank God we have our community of supporters here.



Amen to THAT!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 5, 2011)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Oh yeah I get the colour stereotypes too and the refugee ones to add to it (because of my Sri Lankan Tamil heritage), which is remarkably similar to the black stereotypes about stealing and crime etc.




i totally agree man.i just hate the people who think like all muslim people are terrorist,the people that think all black people steal and commit bad crimes and stuff.i mean it's 2011 and some people still haven't learned,such a shame...:doh:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 5, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> I don't believe in stereotyping ANYONE because of their color, size, religion, etc. We are all human beings, we all bleed the same color. I wish all intolerance, racism, hatred would just disappear, unfortunately it won't. I guess you can't have good without evil....balance and all.
> 
> I CAN, however control how I feel and the things I do and feel... :happy:




well said and i completely agree!


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 6, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i totally agree man.i just hate the people who think like all muslim people are terrorist,the people that think all black people steal and commit bad crimes and stuff.i mean it's 2011 and some people still haven't learned,such a shame...:doh:



It is a shame. But like another poster said, at least on this forum we all have each other as support!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 7, 2011)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> It is a shame. But like another poster said, at least on this forum we all have each other as support!




i totally agree! alot of support here.alot of people here just get it and that is a very good thing.


----------

